

Show HN: My afternoon project - Pink Noise mp3. - cr4zy
http://www.pinknoisemp3.com/

======
kmort
I was quite a fan of listening to pink noise at work but found after a while
that I started to get aural hallucinations. It felt like my mind was finding
patterns in the noise that weren't there.

Probably harmless, but it did make me wonder about any lasting effects of
extended exposure.

~~~
jrockway
Probably OK. People often see weird things when they are in sensory
deprivation chambers. When you have no sensory input, your brain makes some up
so that it has something to do. Not harmful.

(Unfortunately, I never get hallucinations from sensory deprivation. Sigh.)

------
icki
For those who instinctively checked the comments before googling:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_noise>

------
grabastic
Nice. I've been using <http://simplynoise.com> at work for a long time. (Brown
noise) :)

------
recursive
I don't mean to be rude, but I may be missing something. Surely it didn't take
you an afternoon to write an audio tag?

~~~
petercooper
It's not the posting I find odd, but the upvotes. It's just an MP3 from
archive.org being played by an audio tag, hmm?

------
icki
Notes:

1\. Favicon does not match page background.

2\. Include a link to inform people about Pink noise: what it is, what
benefits it may provide, etc.

------
cr4zy
Looks like my app engine quota overran. I updated billing so should be back
soon.

~~~
ricardobeat
Isn't it completely static? (no pun intended) You could host it on GitHub
Pages for free.

~~~
prezjordan
Does gh-pages have any bandwidth limits?

~~~
ricardobeat
They don't mention any. I remember someone saying that their normal traffic is
so huge that GH Pages can't even make a dent on the stats.

------
huhtenberg
The sound files appear to be from [1]. What is that that you did, but to wrap
a player around them? Or are these originally yours?

[1]
[http://archive.org/details/TenMinutesOfWhiteNoisePinkNoiseAn...](http://archive.org/details/TenMinutesOfWhiteNoisePinkNoiseAndBrownianNoise)

~~~
cr4zy
Yep, they're creative commons. I just repackaged it on GAE to speed up
downloads and simplify playing pink noise. I also turned down the volume a
bit, since it's a little loud in the file:

    
    
      $('audio')[0].volume = .2;

------
subsection1h
pink noise < brown noise < Liquid Mind

I previously listened to brown noise daily until I found Chuck Wild's Liquid
Mind albums.[1] The latter don't filter out environmental noise as well as
brown noise, but I've found that they help me concentrate and minimize stress
when my environment isn't noisy enough to warrant brown noise.

[1] <http://www.liquidmindmusic.com/mp3/download.html>

------
bdwalter
I have a pink noise generator in an old audio spectrum analyzer. Guess its
time to dig it out now.

------
mmhd
Mac users, grab Chill from the app store. It's great.

